# need help with ocliating an motor on prop head



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

I need help on the fan motor issue. I have a 4 foot spider made out of PVC - I posted a pic of him in the general props thread - and I wanted to make the head of the spider move back and forth using a ocillating fan - now two things concern me well 3 really - coverage - over heating - rain. all three will be a factor on how this thing works. I may just have to get a winow wiper motor and go that route but was not really wanting to spend the time or money to mount it and and make the crank arm  - I just want to be able to put my mask that I filled with spray foam on the fan and then attach it to the darn frame.:googly: He will be on top of the garage roof looking down at the party folks so he won't be easy to get to once he is set up and no one will be able to see the back of his head from that angle.I hope you all can help - if not then he will just have to be still this year!!LOL
Thanks for your time!
Denise


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

So... what's your question? If you definitely need to go with the fan motor you'll need to hide it somehow (coverage), make sure it's got enough ventilation AND not trying to move too-heavy on object (over heating), and protect it from the rain (rain).

Do you need a diagram or something?

Often people mount the fan upside-down so the motor can be sufficiently ventilated and hidden inside a torso or other unseen-but-open place. If rain will be a problem you'll obviously need to sufficiently protect the entire mechanism (power and motor) - maybe you could put the motor underneath/inside the spider torso, but then you'd probably need to rig up a 90 degree transferrence (like rack and pinion steering on a car) to get the head to rotate back and forth.

Um...


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah you are on the right track but the head is really up and away from the body. I may just have to use a tarp when it rains to cover it up nand if it is raining that night no one will want to look up at it look enough to see his head move anyway. Rain in the eyes and all that running! LOL I will just be sure and not plug it in unless it is dry outside and keep it covered until the big party night.
Denise


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Denise you could also rig up the head with string and a series of pullies to the fan that could be covered safely out of sight - think FCG.

-TM


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Why not use one of those fake security cameras, they are cheap and won't over heat.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

You can take the blades out of the fan so it fits better, but then make some smaller blades out of a milk carton. That way it should fit, but hopefully will not overheat.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

I use the small fans from a computer to cool an oscillating fan that has the blades removed. They're cheap, put out a great airflow, are quiet and can be run with a 12vdc wallwart. Just spot tie them to the face of the fan, or to the back and plug them in. My oscillating fans have never overheated even under a latex mask. Sorry this still doesn't help with the weatherproofing.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

These are good ideas I think Troy may be on to something with the fake cameras. Where can I get one or two of those?
Denise


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Denise, check out this THREAD. Jeff at Frighteners Entertainment carries them (at least I hope he still has some in stock, planning on ordering some in September).

EDIT: Yup, still on his page, 5 for $21.25: http://www.thefrighteners.com/Props.htm

-TM


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks TM do you know how much weight these can take? If I put a head filed with foam will it be too heavy to turn or burn up? It isn't as heavy as a leather football. that would be perfect - I was also told that I could get them from HArbor Freight for about 16.00 and we have one here locally so no shipping charge either. I may try one and if I do I will let you know what happens. My FX guy says window motor and 12volt power supply is the best way to go but heck it's worth a try.Looking for quick and easy at this point in the game!
Denise


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I hate to keep repeating this because it might get on peoples nerves but I know you said you live in Louisville and I work in Louisville. I have Brand new wiper motors for$11. I can meet you some place and you will not have to pay shipping. If you are intrested let me know. Once again sorry if this sounds repetitive, Im just trying to help.


----------

